

Tech Startups vs Rock Bands - shanedanger
http://www.televisionsky.org/2010/04/tech-startups-vs-rock-bands/
As someone who's been in multiple bands and startups, I’ve realized the parallels between starting a rock band and starting a web company are pretty spot on...
======
hexis
The most important similarity between a musician with a major label contract
and an a venture-backed entrepreneur is that both people have sold a piece of
the business. "If all goes well", both people will be making money for someone
else.

Never forget, MTV and Techcrunch are both the same kind of lie.

------
starkfist
You missed "have sex with 4300 groupies" vs. "not have sex since that lucky
break in college."

~~~
baguasquirrel
It does seems hard to pick someone's brain, or pitch them your idea, while
trying to lay them at the same time. Getting an honest opinion out of someone
and swooning them seem to be mutually exclusive goals.

~~~
mkramlich
So could we combine this observation with the investment process? You could,
say, try f-cking a VC before they ever get a chance to f-ck you over! :)

------
wyclif
The rock music parallel to the "lean" startup, and why you shouldn't go the VC
(major label) route is "The Problem With Music" by Steve Albini:

<http://www.negativland.com/albini.html>

------
rythie
I want my _TechCrunch_

Now look at them yo-yo's that's the way you do it

You _get_ the _site_ on the _TechCrunch_

That ain't workin' that's the way you do it

Money for nothin' and your _conferences_ for free

(reference, in case you're too young to get it:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5ZEzWwKJnY>)

